# How old is my Kubota?



## imprator (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi.

I am interested in buying a Kubota FZ2400 (which is usually attached to a mower deck). The guy selling it doesn't know how old it is.

Does anyone know if there is a way to tell from the ID plate when this tractor was manufactured?

Thanks.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi and WELCOME to TF imprator!

Unusual model number. I have looked at TractorData.com and it isn't listed in either Tractors or Lawn Tractors.

Could it be a Grey Market machine imported from Japan?

You might consider a quick fact finding phone call to a local Kubota parts department and ask if they can acquire parts for this particular model. They can (and will) tell you in minutes, the models specifications, parts availability OR, no support if it's a grey market machine.

Let us know what you find out.

SHARTEL


----------



## imprator (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

I couldn't find very much information either, although I believe it was officially imported into the US from 1992 judging by the information given at http://www.allbusiness.com/manufacturing/machinery-manufacturing/338089-1.html.

I also found a short video at [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzrLak7EZVE[/ame] if you would like to see one of these machines demonstrated. It's a pretty unusual machine (to me, anyway) - rear steer, zero turn and four wheel drive. I haven't seen that combination before.

I will call my local dealer on Monday, as you suggest, and see what I can find out.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I dunno but it looks interesting...

But even more intersting is that International CXT in the backround. THat thing is BA!


----------



## balzacbeach (Apr 20, 2011)

i HAVE A FZ2100, 60" MOWER WITH 1200 HRS. bOUGHT FROM DEALER June 2009 FOR $5,000.00 . iT IS A GOOD TRACTOR I do not know the year, but will find out. These models were discontinued because of stability issues on side hills.


----------



## balzacbeach (Apr 20, 2011)

My dealer has a listing for parts, 1997 is the only year he knows of as he Googled it and came up with 1997.


----------



## imprator (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

It is interesting to learn that these machines were discontinued because of stability concerns. It did look a little "tippy" to me and I would imagine it would need some care if used on steep hills or banks.

My posting was made two years ago, and as you will have guessed I have long since bought a machine. I didn't go for the Kubota; it went for more money than I thought it was worth (it was an Ebay auction from a dealer a few miles from me). I eventually bought a Iseki 30 hp front-mounted mower. It isn't a zero-turn model, but the rear wheel steering turn it so tight that it is almost zero-turn. It is half the age of the Kubota, cost less and does an excellent job with (so far) perfect reliability. I am very pleased with it.

Nice to learn that you are happy with your Kubota. It seemed a good machine when I tried it, and the zero-turn feature seemed very useful (and fun).


----------

